# I had my first kiss!



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Just to break it down to you I've never had a date or kissed someone (make out). Its amazing how much difference a day can make.

Yesterday, I approached this girl got her number baam. I honestly didn't think she wanted to meet up again from that point because that's what girls usually do after I get their numbers. They cut me off after a while.

Today, arranged a date with her and during it I asked her lots of questions and then after 15mins just went for the make out. We made out continuous times. I don't know if that's a good thing? It was an experience, I don't know what a good kiss or bad kiss is because this was my only kiss but she was darty and did slobber on my face. I had to chew three packets of chewing gum after..I must of been bad to though
But it was an experience and it was more for my confidence then anything,

guys anything is possible.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

ak3891 said:


> We made out continuous times.


lol aww :b


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

This egg I'm eating now isn't really helping me get rid of the after taste.


----------



## Chihiro (Apr 11, 2013)

ak3891 said:


> This egg I'm eating now isn't really helping me get rid of the after taste.


:sus


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ak3891 said:


> Just to break it down to you I've never had a date or kissed someone (make out). Its amazing how much difference a day can make.
> 
> Yesterday, I approached this girl got her number baam. I honestly didn't think she wanted to meet up again from that point because that's what girls usually do after I get their numbers. They cut me off after a while.
> 
> ...


I bet she was a smoker.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i always assumed the taste would be pleasant. if it's ew then YUCK. i am not kissing ANYONE. EVER.


----------



## Chihiro (Apr 11, 2013)

enfield said:


> i always assumed the taste would be pleasant. if it's ew then YUCK. i am not kissing ANYONE. EVER.


If you really want to be that tedious you can just make them brush their teeth beforehand.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Damn, how do you find the confidence to just go in like that? Even after the 2nd date I struggle so much to make the move and generally wait for blatant hints or a move from the girl before going for it. Grats though, glad it went well!!


----------



## DGenerationX (May 21, 2012)

i sincerely feel happy for you


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Chihiro said:


> If you really want to be that tedious you can just make them brush their teeth beforehand.


i don't want to be tedious. or make anyone self-conscious. i just never considered the possibility of being yucked out by the flavor. that never occurred to me.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Sounds like a keeper


----------



## Lelii046 (Apr 15, 2013)

Congrats! First kisses are always awkward and tend to feel weird.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

ak3891 said:


> This egg I'm eating now isn't really helping me get rid of the after taste.


Are you sure you kissed her on the lips?


----------



## Chihiro (Apr 11, 2013)

enfield said:


> i don't want to be tedious. or make anyone self-conscious. i just never considered the possibility of being yucked out by the flavor. that never occurred to me.


I was just kidding. Don't worry, you'll cross that bridge when you come to it.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

cool


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Chihiro said:


> I was just kidding. Don't worry, you'll cross that bridge when you come to it.


if i come to it* :b


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Congratulations man it was only a matter of time! I'm happy for you


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Does kissing have an aftertaste?  I'm completely inexperienced, but I assumed it wouldn't be that bad (unless he/she had particularly raunchy breath).

But back on topic, that's great that you had your first kiss! Congrats!


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

enfield said:


> i always assumed the taste would be pleasant. if it's ew then YUCK. i am not kissing ANYONE. EVER.


Some people have terrible oral hygiene, others don't. If you get someone who doesn't (as it sounds like the OP did) then I can imagine it would be disgusting. It's probably not as bad if someone took care of themselves. Not that I'd know. Just thinking.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Guys, I feel ****. I made another thread on linked to this, please help me out


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

Well done fella, ur YouTube vids are awesome too


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Good for you ak3891! Gives hope for the rest of us.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I can't get a kiss from a girl since I have acne scars all over my face


----------

